# protective coating



## metalgod (Nov 2, 2008)

I was going to buy a basking table for my Boa, just a regular little coffee type table - 

Buy Cubes Coffee Table - Beech Effect at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Occasional and coffee tables.

But what can you coat it with to prevent the heat lamps from destroying it, that's also reptile friendly?

Or, can you recommend any proper basking tables? I thought lower ones would be more accessible and sturdier?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I would make one to be honest - get some logs/branches and put something together-yourself. Or cover it in coco fibre - y can buy it by the roll on ebay


----------



## metalgod (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you just have to drop branches you find in the woods in boiling water for a bit to sterilise them?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

People will tell you all sorts of different things. Imo if you find nice clean branches in an area that is not likely to have been sprayed with pesticides then you can bob them straight in. Some people boil of bake them, or you can leave them somewhere to dry out. If you are really worried about bugs - then you could spray the whole thing with ardap and leave it for a week or two and then put it in. Perosnally I just clean off any dirt and pop it straight in


----------

